# Hunting trip



## Bigdrowdy1

Got an invite to go hunting in far south Texas to do some predator calling. The property hasnt never been predator hunted in the last 10 years. Suppose to have lots of coyotes and bobcats to chase. I ma packing a couple cameras to record how things go. Hope to be able to post some pictures. I will be headed out in the morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Mike1950

Good luck


----------



## DavidDobbs

Sounds like a blast!
Have fun.


----------



## Kevin

Like I told ya Rodney burn one for me. 




Bigdrowdy1 said:


> The property hasnt never been predator hunted in the last 10 years.





@SENC

Boy dat's classssic Texin rat der (say in Larry Cable Guy voice)


----------



## ironman123

Good deal Rodney. Hope you get lots of pictures. Be careful and have fun. You don't plan on making coyote jerky do you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> Good deal Rodney. Hope you get lots of pictures. Be careful and have fun. You don't plan on making coyote jerky do you.



I bet he could make it taste good if anyone can.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I am considering eatun some bobcat back straps but coyotes are buzzard fauter for this guy. It aint like once you get past the smell you would have it licked!!


----------



## Kevin

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I am considering eatun some bobcat back straps but coyotes are buzzard fauter for this guy. It aint like once you get past the smell you would have it licked!!



Never talked to anyone that has ever even tried yote have you?

Didn't know the cat could be made to be tolerable either let us know . . .


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

On hose who have wouldnt ever do again.

Cat well i like eating, well lets say it will be cleaner than shavin.


----------



## frankp

Supposedly the cats actually taste pretty good. I draw the line at predators, personally, but I think that's the real issue most folks have with the meat, rather than what it tastes like.


----------



## SENC

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> The property hasnt never been predator hunted in the last 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SENC
Click to expand...


Noted. I hope the previous hunters left some for Rodney. Nothing worse than hunting land that has been worked too hard ( and daily for ten years is a lot of pressure!).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

I've eaten mountain lion and it was excellent. I bet bobcat would be just as good. Have a blast Rodney! I'm on a hunt right now at TPWD @ GRSP


----------



## Mike1950

I have eaten mountain lion also and it is good.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well I survived the hunt. That in it self was an accomplishment. I have never hunted such a harsh environment in my life. Had some really up close and personal calls with a couple of bobcats 1 or which ran beside me so close I felt him running and when I turned to my left he couldn't have been more than 3 feet away. He ran towards the mojo and about time he got there it started spinning he jumped straight up and turned in the air and ran about 4 feet from me headed into the brush. This all went down in about 4 to 5 seconds . I didn't even get my gun up not that that would have made a difference at 20 feet. I was setting on 1 corner of a 4 sendaro. I had a couple run out of the most godforsaken brush you have ever seen only to dart right back in. The best chance I had was when I setup by a tank and started calling and caught movement across the flats of a pond. It turned out to be a trophy 12 point buck. I moved my rifle around and was watching him as he tore up a mesquite tree. He would look at the direction of the caller and then proceed to tear the tree to pieces. I looked back at the caller and there sat a bobcat looking at the mojo about 75 yards out. He turned and went back into the little ditch never to be see by me again. The buck came to within about 20 yards of the call and destroyed another little tree before slowly going to where he came from.I did manage to get 1 coyote but he spun around a couple times and darted back into the brush and I wasn't going in looking for him. Every thing on this place would poke, stab, prick, jab and literally cause you pain. I am still pulling cactus spines and thorns outta of my body. I pulled a 5/16" long thorn out of my calf tis morning. I did manage to drop some quail and shot some rabbits for dumpling though. Man I could see quail I shot from the road but there was no way to get to them. You couldn't get more than 3 feet of the road before you were in serious danger of being penetrated by some form of pain inducing plant!!!! I have an open invite to come back anytime and I plan to but with snake chaps and hex-armor gloves and a cane pole to retrieve anything worth bringing back out. Had some fun shooting a few javelin with my pistol but my phone and camera were in the other jeep. I did manage to score several arrow heads as this place was covered in them. My buddy probably picked up about half of a 5 gallon bucket when he would drop me off to hunt then go look for arrowheads and come back and take me to a new place. Did I mention this is a 7 thousand acre ranch? I do plan on returning to figure out how to hunt this type terrain but I will be better prepared next time and take some tweezers with me as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson

Sounds like a hell of an adventure Rodney, help me out, what's a mojo? some sort of decoy? Myself, I would probably have been after them arrowheads....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Mojo is a motion decoy. The arrowheads did seem really appealing after the second day of pulling thorns!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Sounds like quite an adventure and you lived to tell the tale


----------



## Mike1950

Funny story- sounds like fun....


----------



## SENC

What a bunch of milquetoasts! Man up, Rodney, or they'll throw you out of Texas! I don't know what is worse, whining about being attacked by some little plants or commiserating with the guy whining about being attacked by plants.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Apparently Henry has never met our South Texas brush that Rodney speaks of!! Rodney, I was on a lease south of Hebbronville like that! If you shot something and it went into the brush you could just forget about it!! Saw tons of bobcats and foxes crossing the senderos but you had to have your gun up and out to get a quick shot. Sounds like a blast!!


----------



## HomeBody

Arrowheads! I would have dropped my gun and got on my knees looking for those things. Nothing like finding a perfect arrowhead that's laid in the dirt for 1000 yrs. Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

Gary those are way cool! Any info on them? I would love to find some and always am looking down for some but have yet to come up with any!!


----------



## ironman123

Glad you made it out of there and got home safely. Sounds like some ordeal. Which Indians were from down there?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Not sure about the tribe. Must of been to tough old buggers like @SENC to hunt with leather skirts back then!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

HomeBody said:


> Arrowheads! I would have dropped my gun and got on my knees looking for those things. Nothing like finding a perfect arrowhead that's laid in the dirt for 1000 yrs. Gary
> 
> View attachment 95202


 
Man those are cool looking. The ones I got were mostly broken but the gut I was with has a bunch of complete un broken ones. I find it cool how the tools of the time were made but done differently in styling.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Pics or it didn't happen Rodney! 
Surely you got some pics! Sounds like a blast and a definite return trip.


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> Apparently Henry has never met our South Texas brush that Rodney speaks of!! Rodney, I was on a lease south of Hebbronville like that! If you shot something and it went into the brush you could just forget about it!! Saw tons of bobcats and foxes crossing the senderos but you had to have your gun up and out to get a quick shot. Sounds like a blast!!


It is, indeed, some nasty stuff. I guess us Carolinians are just from hardier stock than Texans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@SENC Well if you think so. I was asked "Do you really want to go in there?" by the man who invited me down. After the 3 rd day I didn't go in there anymore!!!! I am still pulling cactus out. The only picture I took was of about 200 or 300 ducks on the lake (in the middle of the picture) during a sweet looking sunset. this was the most open space on the 7000 acres. I will be going back got me some Turtle Skin chaps ordered last night.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## SENC

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @SENC Well if you think so. I was asked "Do you really want to go in there?" by the man who invited me down. After the 3 rd day I didn't go in there anymore!!!! I am still pulling cactus out. The only picture I took was of about 200 or 300 ducks on the lake (in the middle of the picture) during a sweet looking sunset. this was the most open space on the 7000 acres. I will be going back got me some Turtle Skin chaps ordered last night.
> 
> View attachment 95279


You know I'm being a smartass. I've come to respect that part of the world and everything that lives in it - it sure isn't easy living! Now if you need someone to come with you and help you with those ducks next year...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Rodney that sounds like a FANTASTIC time. Those SENC boys can't cut the mustard with a machete.

I'm your huckleberry if you need a mojo toter next year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody

Wildthings said:


> Gary those are way cool! Any info on them? I would love to find some and always am looking down for some but have yet to come up with any!!



I used to chip arrowheads. Those are some Cahokia points I made. When I started hunting arrowheads I didn't find much so I figured out how to chip my own. Better than getting skunked! I chipped for almost 20 yrs then had to quit when my shoulder, elbow, and wrist finally gave out. I saved a few I made for my wall though. Now I'm back to walking fields looking for real ones and getting skunked. Gary

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

@HomeBody OK Gary so what are those framed - Found or knapped?


----------



## ripjack13

Great pic.....


----------



## HomeBody

Wildthings said:


> @HomeBody OK Gary so what are those framed - Found or knapped?



All knapped except for the 3 frames vertical on the far left. I have almost 500 that I knapped on the wall. Part of my retirement. I was offered $20 apiece for the 500 or $10K. I'll hold out for $40 ea. Modern knapped flint is becoming more and more collectible as the collecting of old artifacts fades out. Restrictive laws, new farming practices (no more deep plowing), blatant fakery, make it hard to collect old stuff. Gary


----------



## frankp

Those are pretty awesome @HomeBody. We lay-folk probably couldn't tell a difference-- certainly not without close inspection.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt

Down here you can walk the fire breaks, after a fire, that the forest service ploy and find an arrow heads every now and then. I found a site where there must have been a camp because there was a lot of chip and broken or unfinished arrow heads. Found another site where the Poverty Indians had a village after a canal was dug. There was a layer of black dirt in the canal bank which was a dead give away. Found round clay ball and, more rare, conical ball which the indians would put in fires and after they got hot they would drop in leather bag of liquid to heat it. There were also lots of animal bones. In the river deltas it was easy to find camp sites because all you had to do was look for a clump of trees in the middle of the marsh. The indians created little mounds of dry land with the clam shell from all the river clams they ate. Mostly broken pottery is all I ever found there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

